# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Quick Way to Get Abs  8 Weeks to a Perfectly Sculpted Midsection

## tathanhthientu

you want to know the quick way to get abs? This question is the most popular question that is asked at the gym. If you want to know the quickest way to get beach body abs you will need to follow the three tips below, and you should have ripped abs in about six to eight weeks.

Dieting

Your diet is the most decisive factor in getting abs. Getting sexy abs you need to make easy adjustments in your diet. By adjusting your calorie intake from 2,500 calories to 2,000, you will be burning an extra 500 calories. Implementing portion control of having six meals a day, your metabolism will speed up into overdrive and increase fat burning. When implementing a new eating regime increase your diet of water-rich foods. These include fruits, vegetables, and high soluble fiber foods like rice. Water rich foods have high amounts of water, and fiber that will help speed up your metabolic rate, as well as flush out your system.

High Impact Cardio

By implementing high-impact cardio you will increase burning body fat by up to 10x from walking or jogging. By using a full range of exercises like dance, step classes, spin, and aerobics your body will be burning increased amount of body fat. These exercises are challenging and enjoyable, plus you will not feel boredom, unlike traditional cardio exercises.

Abdominal Training

Working the abdominals is essential in getting proper ripped abdominals. Integrate pilate type exercise for the core. This will allow strength to be build throughout the core, while not limiting you to boring, repetitive sit-ups. Sit-ups are a poor exercise in developing abdominals. Instead of targeting the upper and lower abdominal region, sit-ups actually target hip flexors and develop muscle around the areas we are trying to lose weight from.

Source weight loss

----------


## dominick2417

I find all of this stuff works. I workout using the Hawaii Chair, vibrating belt machine, and the red fitness XL stystem. I have rock hard abs like Tony Little.

----------


## blastedlooger

High Impact Cardio will also make you a lot more hungry than walking.

----------


## elcrisp76

Try playing squash (or raquetball for you Yanks)... I train like a madman with weights, but far and away the best definition I have is in the abdominal region - even if I'm bulking.. 

I play state level squash, which is an insanely high impact cardio sport... Because i play to win, I barely even notice the strain of a couple of hours on the squash court.. I'll burn upto 2000 calories in a session (several sessions a week), and the best part is that most of your power when playing a shot is developed from your core.. So I don't need to do crunches to build the muscle, or boring sessions on a treadmill to burn the fat - ever!  :Smilie:

----------


## elcrisp76



----------

